# 1366 socket backplate what? i7 builders advice wanted.



## Thrackan (Feb 2, 2009)

So, I've been playing around as much as I can without my proc being in yet, which means I've essentially been playing with my motherboard and RAM:shadedshu

I've seen it on more i7 setups, but I noticed there's a small backplate on this Gigabyte EX58-UD3r holding the socket clip stuff in place.


...why?

I was planning to install a cooler with its own backplate, and now I'm gonna have to choose:
- Install the cooler without backplate and go back to push pins... Which I'm a little scary of ever since my cooler went "THUNK" and slipped loose a while ago.
- Install the cooler without backplate and simply push the screws through the holes... Sounds to me like a lot of tension on four seperate points.
- Install the backplate over the socket plate and hope it fits, which I don't think it will since I've removed about the same thickness on insulation of the backplate to make it fit in the first place
- Remove the socket backplate and install the cooler backplate. That means the socket will be loose and the CPU not tightly mounted.

Choices, choices... how did other i7 builders fix this?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm, nobody from teh big i7 department that can help me? The proc is due tomorrow/day after.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 3, 2009)

Both the back plates I have used on coolers with my i7 rig have either fitted over the Intel back plate or around it so unless you are sure that yours interferes, then I doubt it would be a problem.  Out of curiosity, what cooler will you be using?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 3, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Both the back plates I have used on coolers with my i7 rig have either fitted over the Intel back plate or around it so unless you are sure that yours interferes, then I doubt it would be a problem.  Out of curiosity, what cooler will you be using?



I'll be testing how well I can use my existing Shuriken. Got the 1366 clips, removed the pushpins, and got a *custom* backplate... Which is why it won't fit.


----------



## Binge (Feb 3, 2009)

Why won't it fit? lol I have a backplate on my mobo and a back bracket, and it works.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 3, 2009)

If the custom back plate is going to interfere with the MB socket I would suggest not using it so there is no chance of damaging the motherboard.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 3, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> If the custom back plate is going to interfere with the MB socket I would suggest not using it so there is no chance of damaging the motherboard.



It's not going to interfere with the socket itself, but with the plate on the back of the socket.
Gotta fit socket backplate (2-3mm) + cooler backplate (2-3 mm) and screws (2mm)...

I'm seriously thinking of dremeling my motherboard tray to *make* it fit now 

Anyway, sleeptime. Hopefully the proc's in tomorrow


----------



## Binge (Feb 3, 2009)

Please don't take that backplate off!  It's part of the socket itself!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

i highly suggest to anyone with an i7 to buy a swiftech 1366 mount just for the backplate that comes with it. 

get yerself one


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with fit, well made so that it doesn't interfere with anything, and mine at least, the holes for the screws fit into the holes on the MB so it never falls out when I take apart my loop and I didn't have to use the tape so it comes off with out a problem, but stays in when being moved.  Actually almost forgot it on my P6T Deluxe when I sold in on ebay.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah... dont ever use the tape.. you'll never get it off.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Please don't take that backplate off!  It's part of the socket itself!



Figured that much out, cause I just unscrewed it to check how it's connected  curious me...

Thanks for the Swiftech mount heads up Fits, I might want to go with that.
You're talking about this one right?







Gonna need some M3 screws to go with that then...

And now there's a box on my desk! Oh boy oh boy I'm gonna have so much fun tonight


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 4, 2009)

So, it's in! And it fit, screws are actually about a hair off the motherboard tray now 

I found I can fit everything on top of each other and *exactly* get it in my case.


----------

